# Center buttons no longer working (Like the gas filler door.....) and windows won't close all the way (Convertible)



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

So as the title says, the center buttons no longer work. I first realized this when I tried to put my top down, and it wouldn't go. Whatever, I'll deal with that later. But then I realized my windows don't close all the way (Because it thinks the top is open I guess? Even though there is no indicator on the dash of the top being open). Ok..... Not the end of the world I guess. I just can't leave it out in the rain. But then I realize NONE of the buttons in the center (Along where the shifter/e-brake is) including the trunk release, or gas filler door. I have about an 1/8th of a tank, maybe less, and I can't open my ****ing gas tank to put more in. And my BRAKE light is constantly on now, I'm assuming because of the wiring along the e-brake handle and all that. It's only dimly lit though, when I actually engage the e-brake, you can see a difference in brightness.

I am at my wit's end. I've been dealing with the ABS/ESP/Brake light for weeks now and I could at least live with that. Now everything is just worse. Where do I even start diagnosing this?


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

I would check your fuses to see if any are blown if you haven't already. Can you open your trunk via the keyfob? There should be a backup release cable to get the fuel door open inside the trunk. At least that way you can get some fuel while you try to figure out what the other issues might be.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't know if this will solve your issues but try to lock/unlock your TT via the remote keyfob. That worked for me when my center console buttons stopped working.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

I bet if you wait a couple days it will work again with no reason why... Have seen this posted quite a few times with no definitive "solution" but waiting almost always "works"...


----------



## dieseldogpi (Nov 5, 2007)

MCPaudiTT said:


> I bet if you wait a couple days it will work again with no reason why... Have seen this posted quite a few times with no definitive "solution" but waiting almost always "works"...


If that was the case, I would think the harness for that switch would have contact issues, maybe moisture or something.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

dieseldogpi said:


> If that was the case, I would think the harness for that switch would have contact issues, maybe moisture or something.


Seems more like software bugs in the Comfort Control Module, I think, that "work themselves out" with time until they have another hiccup.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

dieseldogpi said:


> If that was the case, I would think the harness for that switch would have contact issues, maybe moisture or something.


Each of the three buttons has their own harness and connector. Unlikely to have the same issue on all three unless someone spilled a whole drink into the console. :laugh:


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dark Zero said:


> I would check your fuses to see if any are blown if you haven't already. Can you open your trunk via the keyfob? There should be a backup release cable to get the fuel door open inside the trunk. At least that way you can get some fuel while you try to figure out what the other issues might be.


Unfortunately my key fob doesn't work :-/ I will check the fuses though, thank you


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

There is also an emergency trunk release button between your seats to gain access to the trunk. I'm not sure what needs to be removed on a Roadster to gain access to it.

Not to long ago I had a blown fuse that caused my interior lights to not come on, most of the switches didn't work (trunk, gas door, mirrors etc) and keyfob buttons wouldn't trigger unlock/lock. Hopefully its something that simple for you.


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dark Zero said:


> There is also an emergency trunk release button between your seats to gain access to the trunk. I'm not sure what needs to be removed on a Roadster to gain access to it.
> 
> Not to long ago I had a blown fuse that caused my interior lights to not come on, most of the switches didn't work (trunk, gas door, mirrors etc) and keyfob buttons wouldn't trigger unlock/lock. Hopefully its something that simple for you.


I just went out and checked my interior lights, and apparently those don't work either. Nor does my horn. I forgot to check my comfort controls, but I would wager they aren't working either. I pulled literally every fuse to see if it had blown, and none had


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

See if any information in this thread might help you. Seems some find it could be a faulty comfort control module (CCM). I was hoping it was just a simple fuse for you like it was with me, even though causing the fuse to blow was my own fault :laugh:

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=1949214


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dark Zero said:


> See if any information in this thread might help you. Seems some find it could be a faulty comfort control module (CCM). I was hoping it was just a simple fuse for you like it was with me, even though causing the fuse to blow was my own fault :laugh:
> 
> http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?t=1949214


That's exactly what it sounds like, thank you. Windows won't go up the last half inch, interior lights and buttons not working, etc etc. Thank you very much. I'm going to try and pull it and clean it tomorrow, and hopefully not have to replace it.

As soon as I can, this car is getting sold. Too many electrical gremlins.


----------



## Checkers10160 (Jun 4, 2013)

Is there any way I can get the windows to go all the way up until I can replace the comfort control module?


----------

